# I found the JK Motors specs. (FED LEG Skylines anyone?)



## Jedi Smore (Sep 29, 2008)

So after extensive research I have found the JK motors specs that were given to the NHTSA for Motorex to legalize the skyline in the U.S. Here is the Kicker it is totally legal to bring a 1996-98 R33 into the states. You just have to bring it up to these specs. There are diagrams and everything in this pdf file that I have. It lists all things that need to be changed and the things that don't have to be. These guys were ripping people off at Motorex. I mean honestly there is nothing here that shouldn't cost more than just a couple of thousan dollars and the air bags are the most expensive piece. If you are interested in the information email me at [email protected]

Jedi Smore


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

well dont forget about OBD-II compliance which the system costs a couple thou and getting in costs a lil as well... but ya motorex was ripping people off, but people were paying it...

have you checked out RB motoring they are bringin in R34's and R33's into the usa


----------



## Jedi Smore (Sep 29, 2008)

Yeah RB isn't bringing skylines in anymore. That was a bummer. I am actually trying to find a local place here in okinawa that I can get stuff done prior to shipping. I had thought about shipping mine back dismantled and going the kit route. I am from Ky and we don't have the emissions standards that other states have. I don't feel really comfortable that way though. I know that I have a shop back home where I can machine the parts minus the air bags and do a lot of work myself. I just don't know what the NHSTA would have to say about that. As far as the obdII I was under the impression that as long as you got the car to meet emissions you were good.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

the obdII is more of a california emmsions thing, but it stands to reason that it would be a common federal standard... although i dont know about usa law...

hmpf just went to rb motoring site, they must have just stoped importing cars this year... but you should ask them how they did it, cause obviously they arent doing it anymore so they shouldnt have a problem with telling you how to do it safely, hell they mayeven help


----------

